# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Bruno's Photography

## Brunor2

Well, I'll post some of my photos. I've been photographing like a year for now. I'll put here the small size ones only to do not overload the page, if you want to see them large, visit my flickr. If you have a flickr too, add me, I'll be pleased to have you as my contact.
For those who don't know what flickr is, it's a personal page where you can upload your photography and show it to people, enter groups, discussions and follow other's people photography.
My stuff is usually macro, hope you guys like and don't mind the tons of images  :tongue2: 






















Jardim Botânico (Botanic Garden) / Brazil - São Paulo












Ibirapuera Park / Brazil - São Paulo


And It's me. Or partially.


All taken by me.

Again, sorry for the tons of images, I couldn't resist  :tongue2: 

If you want I could post every new one I take. Would be a pleasure to share.

----------


## Marvo

I wish I had a macro lens like that, some of those pictures are so close up. Good stuff  :smiley:

----------


## Invader

Was it difficult to get a shot of the wasp in flight?

----------


## Brunor2

> I wish I had a macro lens like that, some of those pictures are so close up. Good stuff



Thank you !  :smiley:  





> Was it difficult to get a shot of the wasp in flight?



Well, it was not very difficult compared with other shots I've done. I don't know if there is this type of wasp in others parts of the world. They fly arround their honeycomb, and some remain almost still.


The one I got in mid-air was almost still; they will not sting you, so it's a bit easier.

Some more macros:

----------


## Flashdance

You have a talent for macro photography. Those insect shots are delightful. Hope to see more of your work.  :smiley:

----------


## Brunor2

> You have a talent for macro photography. Those insect shots are delightful. Hope to see more of your work.



Thank you so much !

Posting some more:












Thats the interresting stuff I have. I need to photograph more, hehe.

----------


## Marvo

I like the pictures you take of animals the most. That bird is incredible!

I wish you would uploade in higher resolution though  :tongue2:

----------


## Brunor2

> I like the pictures you take of animals the most. That bird is incredible!
> 
> I wish you would uploade in higher resolution though



Thank you, sir !
I'm afraid to do it, hehe. Do you have a flickr account ? If you do, you can check the photos on my flickr page at bigger resolution (1024 pixels, I think), tough the photos have 3000x2000 pixels each on original size.

Thanks for all the comments ! As soon I have new photos I'll upload.

----------


## ElsiaStar

Wow your photography is amazing! I love the close ups of the water and animals, its really creative  :smiley: 
I wish I had a better camera to work with.

----------


## Brunor2

> Wow your photography is amazing! I love the close ups of the water and animals, its really creative 
> I wish I had a better camera to work with.



Thank you !
I'll try to take some more soon.

----------


## Brunor2

I took this one today, just a while ago.

_Entering your dreams_


Higher res, visit my flickr.

----------


## Marvo

It's an okay picture, though I really think the focus is off. Is that an f stop of 2?

----------


## Brunor2

> It's an okay picture, though I really think the focus is off. Is that an f stop of 2?



Thanks, Marvo !
Yeah, that was the point, I was playing with the DOF of a new lens, this one was at f2.8

I've taken some today, will post later  :smiley:

----------


## ElsiaStar

That picture is really cool, I hope to see more from you  :smiley:

----------


## Brunor2

> That picture is really cool, I hope to see more from you



Thanks  ::D: 

I'll post this one, later I'll post maybe one or two more.


Thanks for all the comments, I really appreciate it, means alot.

----------


## Marvo

A very good photo, I like how the focus is on the eye. You're lucky to be able to go that close to animals  :smiley:

----------


## Brunor2

> A very good photo, I like how the focus is on the eye. You're lucky to be able to go that close to animals



Thanks again, Marvo ! All my shots are with manual focus, I prefer it and the camera body don't have auto focus motor (D40), anyway, manual focus is the thing for macro photography, haha. The only ones I've used the AF were the ones I took with the kit lens (landscapes only)

Just finished uploading this one:

----------


## ElsiaStar

Aww thats so cute! I love how everything is blurred except the face, its a cool effect.

----------


## Marvo

In my experience, AF can be fine for macro photography. The D40 and 1000D have relatively small view finders, so it can be a little hard adjusting the focus manually. I should do some more macro photography.

----------


## Brunor2

> Aww thats so cute! I love how everything is blurred except the face, its a cool effect.



 Thank you so much  :smiley: 
You should post some more on your thread, I would like to see  ::D: 





> In my experience, AF can be fine for macro photography. The D40 and 1000D have relatively small view finders, so it can be a little hard adjusting the focus manually. I should do some more macro photography.



I've used sometimes the AF (with a D90) for macro, but of bigger things and on a tripod, with illumination, ect. For ''field'' use, I rather use my own D40 with the manual focus; Yes, the view finder is a bit small, but nothing I can't handle  :tongue2: 
Yeah, do some macros and post here to us see, I'll be waiting  :smiley:  I saw your pictures on the "Post you pictures" thread, I like the vignetting and sharpening your pictures have, really cool effect.

Now I'm formating my computer, so I'll be out of time for editing some photos I have here (two, for real, hehe).

----------


## ElsiaStar

> Thank you so much 
> You should post some more on your thread, I would like to see



Maybe I will tonight or tomorrow  :smiley:  but mine aren't as good as yours, my camera isn't that great (although it is shockproof, freezeproof, and waterproof, which I love) I'm saving up for a better one though so hopefully I can get one soon. I don't know much about cameras though since all I've ever had was a few basic digital ones and an old style one. Do you have any suggestions for a nice, not too expensive starter camera?

----------


## Brunor2

> Maybe I will tonight or tomorrow  but mine aren't as good as yours, my camera isn't that great (although it is shockproof, freezeproof, and waterproof, which I love) I'm saving up for a better one though so hopefully I can get one soon. I don't know much about cameras though since all I've ever had was a few basic digital ones and an old style one. Do you have any suggestions for a nice, not too expensive starter camera?



I'll be waiting  :smiley: 

Do you want a SLR ? I'm not inside the news about entry-level SLRs, but Nikon (the last time I've read), have some entryes like the D3000 and D5000, that I would recommend. About the Canon I don't know - I prefer Nikon - But I've heard about the T1i, they all come with nice and great kit lens, but I would go for Nikon, personal preference as you see. Later you can buy lenses that fit your need, like macro, portrait, angular, etc.

----------


## ElsiaStar

Yea I do want an SLR, and thanks for the advice, I'll be sure to check out the Nikon cameras. My plan is to buy the camera then eventually buy more lenses for it, like you said.

----------


## Brunor2

> Yea I do want an SLR, and thanks for the advice, I'll be sure to check out the Nikon cameras. My plan is to buy the camera then eventually buy more lenses for it, like you said.



Yes, do it. Check here for reviews and here, so you can compare them, see price range, and other things.

----------


## ElsiaStar

Thanks, I'll be sure to check them out  :smiley:

----------


## Puffin

The insect ones are stunning... Great job.  ::D:

----------


## Brunor2

> The insect ones are stunning... Great job.



Thank you  :smiley:

----------


## bengreenmusic

man some of these are incredibly beautiful, I really like them  :smiley:

----------


## Brunor2

Thanks !

I'll try to take some more soon. The last one was a self portrait (I don't like taking portraits, not my area, haha), that I posted in this thread.

----------


## Brunor2

Took this one today. Not a great photograph, I would say it's an ok one - flowers aren't small enough for me, hahaha !

----------


## Brunor2

Back to business, hehe.
Posting this one today, I'll post another one tomorrow.

----------


## Brunor2

Latest one:

----------


## ElsiaStar

I like the last one, its really creative  :smiley:  Just wondering- have you ever thought about having a career in photography? You'd probably be pretty good in it.

----------


## Marvo

> I like the last one, its really creative  Just wondering- have you ever thought about having a career in photography? You'd probably be pretty good in it.



Bruno is doing macro photography the most, one of the kinds of photography you can't really make a living off. People will pay you money to take pictures of them, not their flowers and bees  :Sad:

----------


## Brunor2

> I like the last one, its really creative  Just wondering- have you ever thought about having a career in photography? You'd probably be pretty good in it.



Thanks !
I've thought about following photography as a carrer a couple of times, but it's not something that I would like working with - people wants photos of other people (models, etc), not the kind I like to do.





> Bruno is doing macro photography the most, one of the kinds of photography you can't really make a living off. People will pay you money to take pictures of them, not their flowers and bees



Exactly, Marvo. You see, I don't like photographing people, not my thing, so a carrer in photography wouldn't be that accomplishful.

It's just a way I have found of doing something fun, that I like and produce good and cool results.

----------


## ElsiaStar

> Thanks !
> I've thought about following photography as a carrer a couple of times, but it's not something that I would like working with - people wants photos of other people (models, etc), not the kind I like to do.



Yea, I agree. I don't like taking pictures of people either, I prefer nature/animals/still objects. But there are some photography careers out there that specialize in nature photography, like the National Geographic for example. It's almost impossible to get a job there, but there are probably plenty other magazine companies who need nature/animal photographers.

----------


## Marvo

Why don't you like taking photos of people? I find it very fun actually, though it's hard to get anybody to model for you.

----------


## Brunor2

> Yea, I agree. I don't like taking pictures of people either, I prefer nature/animals/still objects. But there are some photography careers out there that specialize in nature photography, like the National Geographic for example. It's almost impossible to get a job there, but there are probably plenty other magazine companies who need nature/animal photographers.



 I find photography as a hobby mostly. I don't see myself as a photographer, but, I didn't choose a career yet, there are so many alteratives, hehe.





> Why don't you like taking photos of people? I find it very fun actually, though it's hard to get anybody to model for you.



I don't know. I just don't find it interresting photgraphing people as a job, or even for just photograph them, I don't see any interesting on it. I rather photograph things that we do not see in our everyday life.

----------


## KRT

This cat looks beautiful!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Brunor2

> This cat looks beautiful!



Thank you  :smiley: 

She just gave birth to three kittehs


I'm not photographing much, I'll upload when I have new ones.

----------


## Spenner

Breathtaking shots you have there. Keeps at it-- especially those great macro shots  :smiley:

----------


## parkhr1112

Awesome Pics man.
I once thought of photography, but...
it's not really my type, I should say  :Cheeky: 
Keep up the good work!

----------


## ElsiaStar

Awww those kittens are so cute- I want one!
My cat is obese.. :/

----------


## Brunor2

> Breathtaking shots you have there. Keeps at it-- especially those great macro shots



Thanks !





> Awesome Pics man.
> I once thought of photography, but...
> it's not really my type, I should say 
> Keep up the good work!



 Thank you  :smiley: 




> Awww those kittens are so cute- I want one!
> My cat is obese.. :/



Haha, thanks ! There are three, they didn't even opened their eyes yet.

----------


## BmDubb

Very nice work! I am a bit of a photographer myself. I am currently shooting with a Nikon D80, but I'm going to buy a D90 in a couple months ( Buying a new, HD home projector first lol )... Something else I've recently fell in love with is " Cell Photography ". Find a Cell Phone with a good camera, and shoot away ( I always use PhotoShop to enhance my digital photos ). Cell phone cameras have came along way, and it's 90% about the user, not the camera. I will post some of my work soon.  Keep on keepin on! lol

----------


## Brunor2

> Very nice work! I am a bit of a photographer myself. I am currently shooting with a Nikon D80, but I'm going to buy a D90 in a couple months ( Buying a new, HD home projector first lol )... Something else I've recently fell in love with is " Cell Photography ". Find a Cell Phone with a good camera, and shoot away ( I always use PhotoShop to enhance my digital photos ). Cell phone cameras have came along way, and it's 90% about the user, not the camera. I will post some of my work soon.  Keep on keepin on! lol



Thank you !
My dad have a D90, I've photographed with it a couple of times, it's a good camera, but I would rather shoot with my D40 than the D90, I'm more used to it, it's lighter, etc. I hate cellphones cameras; well, the cameras of the ones I have used were all crap, I can't say about the newer ones, probably are much better.
I'm without things to photograph now, I'm with a 50mm sigma macro right now, but it's not very good for insect macro photography, but for bigger things, it's awesome. I'll try to get hold back of my 105mm (my dad borrowed it last time I came to his house, hehe).

----------


## Brunor2

One more of baby cats. Now the three of them together, they have opened their eyes, hehe.



Just for a question of variation, I took this one of my iPod touch. I like the slight depth of field and the nice contrast.



Haven't photographed much lately. My mom's orchids are flowering, I'll try to take some cool ones tomorrow.

----------


## Brunor2

I took some pictures today, I'll upload two a day, later I will post the next one. I'll go from the ones I like least to the ones I like best.

----------


## Brunor2

Posting the last one for today:


''This toucan stays in a plastic base and it pick up toothpicks that are stored in it's base. Very cute  :smiley: ''

I'll post the most interesting ones IMO tomorrow.

----------


## Brunor2

The two ones for today:





I'll post the last one, and my favorite, tomorrow.

----------


## ElsiaStar

OOO I like the last one, its really creative  :smiley:

----------


## Brunor2

Thank you, Elsia !
The last one, I really loved it.

''I was saving this one to upload last, I loved it. This is another one I have been planing for a long time, but always forgot.
This is my turtle, she already have 12 years or so, she still got like 40 ahead, or more ! Haha!''

----------


## Puffin

WOW, I love the eye!  :Eek:   ::thumbup:: 

You are amazing at this.  ::bowdown::

----------


## Brunor2

Oh, thank you Puffin  ::D:  I'm glad you like my photos.

I'll probably not upload in some time, I'm like this: I take lots in a short period, then stop for some time until I find some interesting ideas.

----------


## Puffin

Who wouldn't?  :tongue2: 
And, that's like how I am with my art; right now I'm trying to brainstorm new ideas without actually drawing anything.

----------


## Brunor2

> Who wouldn't? 
> And, that's like how I am with my art; right now I'm trying to brainstorm new ideas without actually drawing anything.



Hehe, we are pretty much the same then. There are times when I just take pictures of random things, then I just delete them hahahah.

----------


## ElsiaStar

Aww so cute! Amazing close up shot! I have a turtle too, its still really little, only two years old. Found it when it was a baby and named it Cupcake(don't ask why..). I still don't know if it's a boy or girl though... do you know how to tell?

----------


## Brunor2

> Aww so cute! Amazing close up shot! I have a turtle too, its still really little, only two years old. Found it when it was a baby and named it Cupcake(don't ask why..). I still don't know if it's a boy or girl though... do you know how to tell?



If it's a girl, it's chest will be flat, if a boy, it'll be slightly turned to the inside, slightly concave.

I'm making a video, my second actually, with my photos. As soon as I finish, I'll upload here.

----------


## Brunor2

Updating, here is the video:



There is almost all photos that I took with my D40.
I recommend watching it in HD on the youtube page.

----------


## ElsiaStar

Wow there's so many nice insect shots! where do you live?? We don't have many interesting bugs like that here in Wisconsin, USA.  :Sad: 

Oh and I think my turtle is a girl then.. but I'm not sure because the stomach is just a little bit concave, but barely.

----------


## Brunor2

Thanks  :smiley: 
I live in Brazil, most insects I find in my garden and parks, I belive most of them you can find in USA too.
If it's just barely concave, I belive it can be a girl, you can try to take a look at the don't-touch-parts too, hehe.

One for today:


I photographed my three baby cats, each one with it's own portrait, hehe. I'll post them along the week.

----------


## Brunor2

Two today, last one tomorrow:


This one I didn't like much:

----------


## Brunor2

Last cat-related one (for now, hehe):


Hope you guys like.

----------


## Puffin

OMG! They're so cute!  :armflap:

----------


## Brunor2

Cute and destructive, haha. You see, on the first photos they didn't have even opened their eyes, now they are running on the little garden I have and ''fighting'' the plants, haha.

I went to a place today, took almost 400 photos (382~ I think), just 10 were good enough. I'll put the description of the first one here:

''I went to a place called "Bosque Maia" (some kind of woodland and a park) with my dad. Today, he did better than me, haha. He did some slow motion videos in fullHD and 240fps of insects flying and other things. When I finish this serie of nine photos, I'll share the video on the description of the last photo.
This insect took us about half of a hour, and I didn't had success of photographing it in mid-air.''

----------


## Brunor2

More three:

----------


## Brunor2

Last macros:

----------


## Brunor2

Finishing, last two pictures:



That's it, I'll probably be without pictures for sometime, unless I find something interesting to photograph.

I want to share with you guys a video from that day, it's a slowmotion video of a variety of insects, including some I photographed (you can notice the flash at some points).



*Filmed at 240fp/s*
This video was made by my father, so it's not mine, since he asked to share with people and we took the pictures/video together, I'm posting here aswell.

----------


## Puffin

Holy ****, those are amazing, especially the fly. It's too bad we're going to have to wait a while for new ones.  :Sad:

----------


## Brunor2

> Holy ****, those are amazing, especially the fly. It's too bad we're going to have to wait a while for new ones.



Thanks  :smiley: 

It'll not be a long await, hehe. I'll try to take new ones soon, I have something in mind that I'll try.

----------


## Brunor2

Ok, here is the last ones I said I would try:



''There's a plant here at my backyard that's flowering, lots of different wasps and bees came to collect pollen, I took some photos today.''

----------


## Medevila

This might sound a bit much, but could you take a set of photos at the resolution 1920x1080 so I can make a Windows 7 theme with them? I've been needing a new theme and the ones on the themes gallery are either bland or I've already used them.

----------


## Brunor2

> This might sound a bit much, but could you take a set of photos at the resolution 1920x1080 so I can make a Windows 7 theme with them? I've been needing a new theme and the ones on the themes gallery are either bland or I've already used them.



Sorry man, but I'd rather not publish my photos anywhere but my flickr; for example, if someone buys them in the future, it could give me problems.

----------


## Medevila

You can put them on your flickr- I just want a few that are 1920x1080 so I can use them as backgrounds.

----------


## Brunor2

> You can put them on your flickr- I just want a few to use as backgrounds.



If you want me to take a photo of something in particular for you, it's ok and I'll be glad doing it. But I'm sorry that I'll not share the pictures I've already taken to be used at another publishing methods.

----------


## Medevila

Anything is good, just want some nature pics for my computer.

----------


## Brunor2

> Anything is good, just want some nature pics for my computer.



What kind exactly do you want ? I can take some tomorrow for you.

----------


## Medevila

Leaves or water would be nice!  :smiley:

----------


## Brunor2

> Leaves or water would be nice!



Water will be somewhat hard, needs lots of preparation. I have lots of plants here, I'll take the photos when I come back home tomorrow and PM you. How many pictures?

----------


## Medevila

As many as you feel like, but I'd prefer at least 3.

----------


## Brunor2

I'll take some right now of leafs, etc, I'll PM them to you later.
One question: Where are they going to be used ? You'll make a theme for yourself or publish somewhere?

Edit:
Just sent you the PM with the album's link. Hope they are good enough, I didn't had time to plan great pictures, I need to take some sleep, hehe.

----------


## Brunor2

For this last one, I used the following title/description:
''*What matter is what you can't see.*
See through the details, and you will discover a new meaning to every thing you look at. ''

For the ones wondering what kind of equipment I use, I did a "What's in my bag" photo, I suggest you look at my flickr, because of it's notes, so you can see precisely what each thing is:
Preview:


Check the complete thing here: What's in my bag? | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Thanks Dreamviews for the 1600+ views in this thread, I'm really happy. And my best thanks for the people who comment here, in this thread, each one of you guys  :smiley:

----------


## KushyBear

These are all amazing! I especially love the recent one with the leaf, I'm a huge fractal guy! =D

----------


## Brunor2

Thank you  :smiley: 
These were the last ones, I don't know when I'll have more, looks like I'm running out of things, hehe

----------


## Medevila

Out of curiosity, do you know what kind of plant the leaf picture is?

----------


## Brunor2

Here in my country, we call it "Erva cidreira", I belive it's from the family of the lemongrass plant, but the one I photographed have individual leafs, and the lemongrass have long ones.
It's scientific name is Melissa officinalis, take a look on wikipedia.

----------


## Supernova

Looks like you really know what you're doing.  I'm just getting into photography myself.  The best camera I've got is a Nikon coolpix S570 (One of those pocket-size types), but my dad has a pretty nice (relatively) Sony that he probably wouldn't mind letting me borrow, seeing as he rarely uses it.  Any tips for a newbie?

----------


## Brunor2

Thank you Supernova.
Do you know what kind of camera is that Sony you mentioned? I mean, is this a superzoom or a SLR - digital or film ? I belive you are talking about a reflex, the most important thing here is the lens. But, since you are starting, you should learn about the basics, like Exposure, ISO, Aperture, Lens focal distance, etc. Knowing about those settings will let you experiment with your photos, since you know how each one will affect the photograph. If you want, I would be glad answering your questions, or you can search for a tutorial on the internet, there is lots of them in sites like Digital Cameras: Digital Photography Review, News, Reviews, Forums, FAQ

If your camera has a manual mode (usually it's marked as a ''M"), you should start here, experiment with the settings, see what your camera can do; get to know what the lens you are using are for, for example, if it's a fisheye for landscapes (like a 10mm), a general use, usually kit-lens (like a 18-55mm), macro lens, tele-photo, etc.

If you know exactly what the kind of camera it is, I can give you better advice, but independent from the kind of camera you are using (compact, superzoom or reflex), you must get to know the technical thing, exposure, ISO, etc, as I mentioned before.

Edit:
There's some links you can take a look:
http://www.dpreview.com/learn/?/Glos...r_sizes_01.htm
http://www.dpreview.com/learn/?/Glos...sensors_01.htm
http://www.dpreview.com/learn/?/Glos...perture_01.htm
http://www.dpreview.com/learn/?/Glos...xposure_01.htm
http://www.dpreview.com/learn/?/Glos.../Manual_01.htm
http://www.dpreview.com/learn/?/Glos...erspeed_01.htm

----------


## ElsiaStar

I would KILL for your camera. I'm still saving up but almost there... going to start out with a simple one first though.

----------


## Brunor2

> I would KILL for your camera. I'm still saving up but almost there... going to start out with a simple one first though.



Well, Elsia, you can have the camera, but not the lens. Not even if I'm dead ! Hahahaha !
Take a superzoom - the ones with 20 - 18x zoom, that still a compact camera, but not a professional - it's in the middle of both categories - I learned with one of these, they have all manual controls, but lack quality at even in middle ISO (400+ it's get noisy as hell), they are excellent to outdoor photography. After you learn the techniques, etc, go for a reflex. Superzooms are relatively cheap.

----------


## Brunor2

Took this one today:

----------


## Supernova

Hey, I was typing a post a while ago which I just remembered never actually got posted.  The camera is a (digital) Sony CyberShot DSC-H50 9.1 MP with a Carl Zeiss Vario-Tessar 15x optical zoom lens.  Depending on which mode it's in, I can set automatic or manual ISO, aperture, and shutter speed values, so it seems like a pretty good camera to learn on...provided my dad lets me borrow it, he's still undecided.

Also, thanks for those links, I'll do some serious reading through that site when I have more time.

----------


## Brunor2

Oh, it's a H50 then, I had one before my D40, it's a great camera, but it fucks up with high ISO - above 200 - so much noise. It's great for outdoor photography.

If you visit my flickr, you can see some photos with the H50 I had: From page 18 to page 13.
I know this camera pretty well, if you need something, just PM me.

----------


## Brunor2

Took this one today, not a very very good picture, just to update:

----------


## Inphinity

Wow Amazing stuff, keep the pictures coming  ::D:

----------


## Brunor2

Thanks.

I'm not photographing lately, and I don't think I'll soon.

----------


## Brunor2

So, I took this little serie yesterday:
''I know this kind of picture is well-known, but I thought of doing some with my style and kind of photography. I got four good ones, I will upload through the week.
I used a water sprayer.''





Maybe I'll post the last two ones this weekend if you guys like.

----------


## Brunor2

I belive the size of the photos on my flickr stream are bigger.





And that's it. Tell me what's your favourite  :smiley:

----------


## Dreamwave

WOW! man i totally love your photos! 
Count me as a fan !  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Brunor2

Haha, thank you very much  :smiley:

----------


## Brunor2

I took these today.

----------


## Brunor2



----------


## Puffin

Really nice!  ::bowdown:: 
I was just looking over your older pictures (again xD) and noticed that in most of them, the subject is fairly centered. Have you tried using the rule of thirds? It might help diversify your photography a bit.  :smiley:

----------


## Brunor2

> Really nice! 
> I was just looking over your older pictures (again xD) and noticed that in most of them, the subject is fairly centered. Have you tried using the rule of thirds? It might help diversify your photography a bit.



 I know about the rule of thirds, in fact, some cameras even have grids in the view finder for people who uses this. I like my subjects centered, for me, it gives harmony with the DOF and bokeh, and bothers me if, for example, an insect macro is not centered, I belive that there is only a few of my pictures where the subject is on the left or right side.

----------


## Brunor2

Last ones. 










> ''If I tell you, you wouldn't belive in how many of those I have.''



That's it. Hope you guys like.

----------


## Brunor2

I was photographing some things in the christmas tree and trying to get a nice bokeh, but failed. Took this one instead.

----------


## ElsiaStar

That cat is so cute! I love how the focus is on one of its beautiful blue eyes.

----------


## Brunor2

> That cat is so cute! I love how the focus is on one of its beautiful blue eyes.



Thanks :3
I tried photographing her eye too, but no luck.

I'm running out of ideas and photos, hehe, if you guys have any suggestions, just post  :smiley:

----------


## Brunor2

The past two days have been raining. I love cold and wet days ! hahaha. Too bad it don't go very well with photography if you don't have a good source of light.
I love this kind of photography, the bad thing is that I'm using a Sigma 50mm instead of my 105mm, I didn't got exactly what I expected/wanted, but I think these photos are nice, I hope to get some feedback  :smiley:

----------


## Brunor2

Hello guys. I have been away for a long time now. Even if I'm not into lucid dreaming how I was a couple of months, I'll keep posting here and I'll be around the forums when possible, maybe I come back to LDing in the future, but I'll keep posting here for those who like my photos.




This one is someway special to me.

For those interested in knowing why my absence, check the page of the last photo, here: Hold it however you can | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Thanks !

----------


## Brunor2



----------


## Brunor2

Well, I see that this thread is not getting much attention, you guys probably got bored haha. I understand. I will post only those last two, if you guys are interested in the following photos, just look for me at flickr, Flickr: Bruno ~'s Photostream

Hope you have enjoyed.

----------


## Opal

Cool, shots!  :smiley:

----------

